# N.E Michigan



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Shrooms of all types are out, minus hedgehogs. Busy working but getting out for about a hour before and after work when I have the motivation. Good luck to all who get out.

Today's


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chants and black Trumpets. Pizza time!!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jealous


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Chickens chickens and more chickens this year


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Definitely "The year of the Umbrella Polypores"
I would have to go back and look at pictures to get a count, but it's around 20 with another 5 or so to far spent. 5 in this pic from this wkend.








Some woods void of chants and some loaded.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Awsome Jeff! I am trapped at home the next few weeks.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Im about done with these pics from you jeff lol. We have had zero rain. Saw one chicken so far and it was far gone. Checked a few chant spots and found 0. Worse than that 0 shrooms of any type. Beautiful pics. I may have to tale a trip and tag along some day.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> Im about done with these pics from you jeff lol. We have had zero rain. Saw one chicken so far and it was far gone. Checked a few chant spots and found 0. Worse than that 0 shrooms of any type. Beautiful pics. I may have to tale a trip and tag along some day.


I have heard and seen by many down that way saying the same, rain has been real spotty this year in Michigan.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

It would be my luck the time I take someone with me wouldn't find a thing LOL


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanP said:


> Awsome Jeff! I am trapped at home the next few weeks.


Thanks Dan, I'm not gonna "like" your post. Cuz your stuck at home. Fall mushrooms and bird hunting well be here before you know it. Half way thru August already, time sure does fly.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Chickens chickens and more chickens this year
> View attachment 564127
> 
> View attachment 564129
> ...


I love that rosette chicken, never seen one like that. 
We finally got a good rain yesterday in western Oakland county after weeks of no rain.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

jeffm said:


> Definitely "The year of the Umbrella Polypores"
> I would have to go back and look at pictures to get a count, but it's around 20 with another 5 or so to far spent. 5 in this pic from this wkend.
> View attachment 564149
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, what are those little orange ones called in your last pic and do you know if there is anything that looks nearly like them that one should steer clear of? Where I have been working this past week, a dampish area, I swear I could fill a bushel basket with whatever I am seeing and not put a dent in the numbers. They are everywhere! FM


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Forest Meister said:


> Just to be clear, what are those little orange ones called in your last pic and do you know if there is anything that looks nearly like them that one should steer clear of? Where I have been working this past week, a dampish area, I swear I could fill a bushel basket with whatever I am seeing and not put a dent in the numbers. They are everywhere! FM


Cantharellus cinnabarinus. Waxy caps are similar but easy to tell the difference, I do see waxys alot in damper areas. very different imo.
https://themushroomforager.com/2013/08/13/cinnabar-red-chanterelle-as-good-as-gold/


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

https://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cinnabarinus.html


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

jeffm said:


> Cantharellus cinnabarinus. Waxy caps are similar but easy to tell the difference, I do see waxys alot in damper areas. very different imo.
> https://themushroomforager.com/2013/08/13/cinnabar-red-chanterelle-as-good-as-gold/


thanks for the info. I believe what I found, at least in the damp areas below the hardwood areas, had gills, not false gills. FM


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Well after being tied down state for most of the summer got up for the weekend. Was great to get out walking in the woods again. Found Chickens, Lobsters, Red Chants, Chants, Lions main
and Trumpets. Not a lot of anything but enough to share.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

First check in a woods, no hen. Saw some cut off honeys and some tiny little buttons I am not sure will be bigger tomorrow or came up and just stopped growing a couple days ago. One chicken about 8 feet up will require a ladder or pole saw to harvest. While it's young yet, bugs are all over it. Should have taken the camera.

Got a spot North of here I want to check for hens but it's probably gonna be a week or so I would guess. After the past 2 crappy seasons I need to have a good one!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> First check in a woods, no hen. Saw some cut off honeys and some tiny little buttons I am not sure will be bigger tomorrow or came up and just stopped growing a couple days ago. One chicken about 8 feet up will require a ladder or pole saw to harvest. While it's young yet, bugs are all over it. Should have taken the camera.
> 
> Got a spot North of here I want to check for hens but it's probably gonna be a week or so I would guess. After the past 2 crappy seasons I need to have a good one!


Right..hens were non existent up here for the most part last year. I was checking my trumpets spot aug 27th and walked by one of the few hen tree's that I have, and damn two small hens already. I picked the one on sept.1st. Last year nothing on this tree. 2018 when I found this hen tree it was Oct. 15th with two moldy hens and four good ones. Seems extremely early compared to 2018, but I'm guessing the two moldy ones in 2018 were early birds idunno. Crazy shrooms anyhow.
















Bottom 2 pics Aug.27th


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

King boletes are out in full force. Check any piney type woods that's available to ya. Preferably balsum firs, Hemlocks or any Christmas tree type landscape you can find, You never know. Several good reports from wexford to alcona so far. My best haul to date for such small area 75yd x 75yd aprox.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

jeffm said:


> King boletes are out in full force. Check any piney type woods that's available to ya. Preferably balsum firs, Hemlocks or any Christmas tree type landscape you can find, You never know. Several good reports from wexford to alcona so far. My best haul to date for such small area 75yd x 75yd aprox.
> View attachment 574347
> 
> View attachment 574349


Man that is awsome Jeff. I wonder if I'm allergic to all boletes or just chestnuts. We dont get kings or any of the bigger ones often down state.


----------

